# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان ( السودان X الجزائر )

## midris3

*بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان ( السودان X الجزائر )

رابط المشاهدة
http://www.justin.tv/abasia55#/w/857205344/3
*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة ثابتة خطرة وبهاء يحولها ركنية الدقيقة 3
بعدها تتلعب ركنية وتجي للمهاجك وتسديدة في القائم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عودة بلة للمشاركة مع المنتخب اول مبارة بعد الايقاف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة سودانية عن طريق كاريكا الحارس يطلع كورنة الدقيقة 7
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*راسية من الشغيل في العارضة الدقيقة 14
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة سودانية وتسلل على خليفة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة جزائرية وتسلل الدقيقة 20
والنتيجة 0-0
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عكسية وراسية جزائرية فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*رابط اضافي للمتابعة داك دقى جرس\http://yasports.blogspot.com/2010/10/ch-9.html
*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 35
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة جزاء للمنتخب السوداني
والنت علللللللللللللللللللللللللق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv

الروابط علقت كلها
وما فاهم اي شي وشكلو الشوط بكون انتهى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*نهاية الشوط الاول 0-0
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بداية الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*خليفة يضيع كورة امام المرمى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسديدة من نصر الدين تمر ركلة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الجابون 1 : 0 أوغندا 

لحد الان التعادل في مصلحة الجزائر
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة خطيرة لجزائرين وتمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة خطرة وتسديدة قوية لمنتخب الجزائري يصدها بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 75 وسيف يخلص كورة للركنية تتلعب ويخلص بهاء
تبديل بخروج خليفة ودخول بشة
وعكسية من بلة خطررة تعدي من بشة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الجابون والهدف الثاني
الجابون 2 : 0 أوغندا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الظاهر عليها ستنتهي 0/0
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*منتخب السودان يستحوز علي مجريات المبارة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*7 دقائق لنهاية المبارة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الظاهر عليها ستنتهي 0/0



مع حوجتنا لي الاهداف بي اقدام سودانية وفرحتنا
لكن..  النسوق معانا حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة ثابتة ينفذها هيثم مصطفة وساهلة عند الحارس
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبروووووووووووووك للجزائر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة انتهت بالتعادل كما قلت 
مبيوووعة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الجابون 2 : 1 أوغندا 


اليتموها دافوري :Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*ثعالب الصحراء ترافق الصقور 

الف مبروك للمنتخبين 

ونتمنى  ان يكون الكاس عربيا 

*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبروووك
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*لا  سودانيا ..عشان  خاطر  مازدا .
*

----------

